# Ithma's twins - 8 days old



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't gotten to spend much time with the new twins, so this evening I went out before it got too dark and played while we grazed everyone in the front yard.

OMG I'm soooo head over heels with these lil stinkers! They are sooo SOOO sweet and snuggly and FUNNY! Still not 100% on the names yet, but it'll either be Murdock & Face <A-team>, Harcastle & McCormick, or Elvis and Costello LOL

They are just so much fun, very VERY bouncy, curious boys! The red boy was trying to get me to play with him, I'd go to touch him and he'd bounce sideways, stop tempt me to do it again, then bounce away sideways again LOL Then after a while he decided he wanted love so he came over to get his snuggle time.

I love their colors. The white one is soft and so much more like the way a boer kid feels. The red one is more coarse, especially the black on his back, which just adds to his character. You can feel how different they are, it's really cool.

Don't mind the taped ear since his ears are sooo long and she went overdue, his tips got folded up. We had to fix the white boys ear too, hubby didn't make sure it was cleaned well after birth when I had to leave, and the goo held it folded closed. 2 days of training and it's fine now :wink:














































Poor guy looks so silly with a taped ear LOL I'm going to take it off probably tomorrow to give him a break see if it's trained enough yet 




































Not easy getting pics of these stinkers!


















Hmmmm...what's he doing down there?









I'll hold him down, you watch out for the others.









Your not my mom!


















AHHHH it's Trouble...run for your life!



























This lil guy is way too sweet 









Is this normal behavor for a human? heh...









bring it chica!









He was standing up to her, didn't back off of her until mama ran her away LOL









Anyway, that's all I have for now. It was fun to relax. They had me laughing so sooo hard :wink: Oh these are the days ?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I love love love your pictures! You always have the greatest pictures, but these had me laughing...I have to wait MONTHS so I can get some snuggle time in with new kids! :sigh: 
Thank you for sharing your adorable boys!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are so adorable - love the action pictures so great


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! They have just been such a joy! We had so many kids in the spring it was kind of overwhelming <not in a bad way>, but it's fun just having these two little ones to concentrate on, at least now the mama's still get some attention too haha!!!

I think what made me laugh the hardest wasn't just the fact they were so bouncy, and the red boy was tripping over his long ears...but they were sooooo serious when my son would lay down on the ground! The little white one stood stock still, alert, and was staring over about 15 ft to my son, then he started hollering at him! It was soooo funny! He was hollering at him like a little one would holler to their mama. 
Every time my son would lay down after that, they boys would come inspect, if my son moved, they jumped about a foot in the air and ran, then came back because curiosity got the best of them.

Hopefully we get to do it again tomorrow if rain doesn't ruin the day!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not really like internet terms like omg but OMG!!!!!!! What great pix.
We had babies in November last year and it was so cool. I loved it. Unfortunately that doe did not catch this summer, I think she has now, so we do not have anyone due until February. Lucky you.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are soo adorable! Makes me want babies now!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

How adorable!! I especially love the one with your son where the red boy is on his back. You have an amazing talent!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As always Candace...WONDERFUL photo's!! Those boys are just adorable...and even though babies are soo cute when they first find their "springs" as newborns...this is the age that I really love, they are even more fun to watch when they are sure and steady with their cute antics!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How adorable!!!  In that one of the little white boy by himself, he looks like he's smiling for the camera.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I LOVE these!! They are such pretty and cute babies! I love the tape on his ear--tooo cute! The red baby is so "springy" hu? He looks so happy-they both do but that red one sure does jump for joy! 

I am noticing my red doe is starting to have her udder develop! I can't wait! We got confirmation last week that she is indeed pregnant via Biotracking. Only a few more weeks and hopefully we will have some babies too! 

I can't wait till you settle on names-they are both truely little gifts


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable...and precious.... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again everyone 



Burns Branch Boers said:


> Oh I LOVE these!! They are such pretty and cute babies! I love the tape on his ear--tooo cute! The red baby is so "springy" hu? He looks so happy-they both do but that red one sure does jump for joy!
> 
> I am noticing my red doe is starting to have her udder develop! I can't wait! We got confirmation last week that she is indeed pregnant via Biotracking. Only a few more weeks and hopefully we will have some babies too!
> 
> I can't wait till you settle on names-they are both truely little gifts


Aww congrats! Hopefully your girl will give you some colorful kids! Ithma gave us traditionals first time with the same buck, but her sister gave us solid reds like this red boy, except this boy is a monster compared to the ones her sister had, hehe... He was right about 8 to 8 1/2 lbs at birth, and has filled out and is HEAVY now, I want to weigh them this afternoon.

They are such a joy, can't wait to see what your pretty girl has!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow so cute and you are a great photographer! I vote for elvis and costello!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Those are some of the cute babies ever! It looks like the little red guy never slows down!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Awwww! What adorable little buggers!! I love Boer babies, what with their chunky bodies and sweet expressions. Oooh, I just wanna' hug 'em! :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are looking awesome Ithma knows how to grow some great kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG they are soooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!  I'll take both of them and Trouble, I have always liked her from the pics I have seen! :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HAHAHAHA!!!! LOVE it!! They are sooo stinking cute!!! You need to come to my house to take pics! :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful doe and babies! Oh I love seeing happy animals and happy people too! These are so fun and beautiful. I should have taped two of our babies ears. They never did straighten out and stayed folded up!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! For Ithma just being a commercial doe when we bought her, we are proud of her, she's such a good mama, and we ? her kids. I think that red boy is going to be really NICE. I think the other one will catch up to him or at least I hope so, but for now they can stay little, hehe!!!!



Lost Prairie said:


> OMG they are soooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!  I'll take both of them and Trouble, I have always liked her from the pics I have seen! :laugh:


Ithma's red boy is so much like Trouble's twins, but he's bigger/thicker than they were. Still I see her babies when I see him! Hoping Trouble is bred for March kids, fingers crossed! Can't wait for more lil Troubles running around LOL she's such a trip though. She's actually been really good around the boys, I haven't seen her try to butt them but she's very curious of them.



mommaB said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! LOVE it!! They are sooo stinking cute!!! You need to come to my house to take pics! :wink:


If we lived closer I certainly would! I love being able to photograph animals!



packhillboers said:


> Beautiful doe and babies! Oh I love seeing happy animals and happy people too! These are so fun and beautiful. I should have taped two of our babies ears. They never did straighten out and stayed folded up!


Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. We had a doe born in Feb that had folded ends, and we tried and tried to fix them, but the stinker kept pulling the tape/cardboard off! We'd fix it real good and she'd just find a way to get it off again, eventually gave up. 
I haven't taken the red boys off yet to check it, I'll do it tomorrow or Thurs.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

What great photos !!!


----------

